# Name of the piece in this commercial?



## Eviatar

Hi guys!

So I was watching this commercial and fell in love with the piece in it, but I have no idea what it is! It sounds like it may be part of the finale in a Beethoven sonata, but I'm lost. Can anyone place it?






Thanks!


----------



## TheVioletKing

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.23 in f minor?


----------



## tankership

Beethoven Piano Sonata in 14 in C sharp minor "Moonlight? I think I recognized the very last of the presto. Not a big piano buff so not sure.


----------



## cmudave

Eviatar said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So I was watching this commercial and fell in love with the piece in it, but I have no idea what it is! It sounds like it may be part of the finale in a Beethoven sonata, but I'm lost. Can anyone place it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


If you go back to the link now information about the piece is in the comments. The following comment was posted three days ago:

"It's called the head and shoulders sonata. My brother Andy Rehfeldt wrote and recorded the﻿ piano for this commercial.He has a website and a youtube channel where he makes fun of famous rock, rap, pop and even metal music, rearranges the band parts while keeping the original vocal tracks. "

Troy looks pretty believable here.


----------

